# Fehlerkorrektur der Nethertentakel mit 1.0.3



## Fremder123 (20. Juni 2012)

Aus den offiziellen Patchnotes für 1.0.3:

*Behobene Fehler*

Elementarpfeil						
Fertigkeitenrune – Höllententakel							
Die Tentakel treffen jedes Ziel nun nur noch einmal.

Wenn das stimmt, war es ein Fehler dass die Tetakel soviel Schaden gemacht haben. Schade, schön wars. Allerdings eben auch ab 59 arg begrenzt in punkto Skills, weil Elepfeil/ Nethertentakel außer Konkurrenz stand. Also heut nach der Arbeit gleich mal ran und testen, ob die Rune trotzdem noch brauchbar ist (gibt ja nach wie vor nur wenig Alternativen zum spammen, weil der Pfeil so billig ist) oder ein anderer Skill jetzt wirksamer sein wird.


----------



## Darkhyper (20. Juni 2012)

Jop Probier ich dann auch gleich aus


----------



## Bezzlebub (20. Juni 2012)

wäre schön wenn ihr dann eure ergebnisse hier posten könntet 

PS: ich kam zu dem entschluss, dass höllententakel viel zu wenig schaden macht beim butcher z.b kam ich kurz vor ende des kampfes in den enrage das passierte sonst nicht da er immer in knapp 20 sec. lag also das spricht wohl gegen die höllententakel


----------



## skyline930 (20. Juni 2012)

Ja, die Tentakel waren verbuggt und daher auch so außer Konkurrenz. Ich denke jetzt wird die Tendenz zu folgendem Build gehen Click.
Frostpfeil + 15% Schaden? Was meint ihr?


----------



## Bezzlebub (20. Juni 2012)

ich werd mal testen

EDIT: Mit frostpfeil fühlt sich das iwi lasch an


----------



## ego1899 (21. Juni 2012)

Ich habe anfangs immer den Kugelblitz genommen, ich meine er hat ein Ziel auch mehrmals getroffen. Da wurde ja scheinbar nix verändert...

Das mit den Tentakeln wusste ich gar nicht, aber einen wirklichen Unterschied habe ich jetzt ehrlich gesagt auch nicht bemerkt...


----------



## Fremder123 (21. Juni 2012)

So, nach ausgiebigem Testen und Rumprobieren (schade um die vielen verlorenen Nephalem-Buffs^^) hier mal meine Erfahrungswerte. Alles rein aus persönlicher Sicht ohne allgemeingültige Ansprüche, Angaben gelten für Inferno Akt 1:

Vorweg: Die Nethertentakel-Rune kann nun getrost aus dem Spiel gepatcht werden. Die Dinger machen derart wenig Schaden, speziell gegen einzelne Gegner, dass sich die Verwendung nicht im Mindesten mehr lohnt. Ich bin gestern unerschütterlich mit den Tentakeln ins Spiel eingestiegen, hab nach der 1. Championgruppe aber schreiend den Skill/ die Rune gewechselt. Geht gar nicht (mehr). Schade drum. Nur was nehmen? Die Frage hab ich mir natürlich auch intensiv gestellt und verschiedenes probiert:

1. Chakrams (Rune "Serpentine")

Netter Schaden (Krits ca. 50k) bei gerade mal 10 Hass. Also gut spammbar, aber dasselbe Problem wie die Tentakel - zu langsam. Nur durch die mehrfachen Treffer waren die Tentakel überhaupt sinnvoll. Da die Chakrams logischerweise auch nur einmal treffen, waren sie mir auf Dauer zu langsam. WENN sie treffen hauen sie gut rein, aber mir schliefen schon beim zuschauen die Füße ein. Nicht so mein Ding.

2. Splitterpfeil (Rune "Auf alles vorbereitet")

Das Ding geht durch die Rune ab wie eine Panzerfaust. Weiße Treffer 40k, Krits über 90k - und ich hab kein sonderlich überragendes Equip. Da war der Wow-Effekt ordentlich vorhanden. Problem: kostet 50 Hass. Nach 3x schießen ist man ooh (out of hate) und muss erstmal Hass pumpen. Trotzdem in der engeren Wahl, da einfach mal Dämätsch!

3. Durchbohren (Rune "Blutung")

Ordentlicher Schaden, grad durch den Blutungs-DoT obendrauf. Allerdings reiner Singeltarget-Spell, selbst mit "Durchschlagender Wurf" nur begrenzt bei Gruppen einsetzbar. Mit 25 Hass auch nur begrenzt spammbar. Allerdings bei Bossen durchaus vorzumerken, bis 59 hab ich damit Bossfights gemacht und es geht gut ab.

4. Elementarpfeil (Rune "Frostpfeil")

Dat isses. War anfangs skeptisch, bin aber mehr und mehr davon angetan. Krits liegen mit meiner 900 DpS-Armbrust zwischen 37k und 55k. Und da das Ding nur 10 Hass kostet kann gespammt werden auf Teufel komm raus. Da steht nix lange. Zusätzlich ist natürlich auch der Verlangsamungseffekt super. Hab mich für den Frostpfeil als NT-Ersatz entschieden und bin sowohl bei Gruppen als auch Bossen zufrieden.

Mein aktueller Build sieht also wie folgt aus: http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/calculator/demon-hunter#aRdXVh!VYc!YZYZcY

LM: Hungriger Pfeil (Rune "Verschlingender Pfeil" oder "Knochengeschosse", beides gut): der Pfeil macht ordentlich los und ist ein guter Dmg-Ersatz, wenn man mal Hass pumpen muss. Einfangender Schuss ist zwar praktischer wegen Rooteffekt, macht aber kaum Dmg.

RM: Elementarpfeil ("Rune Frostpfeil"): siehe oben

Taste 1: Salto (Rune "Akrobatik"): nach wie vor ein schöner Spell um sich mal fix aus der Gefahrenzone zu stehlen. Ohne Disziplinkosten kommt es sich auch nicht mit Schattenkraft/ SS in die Quere. Die 15 Sekunden CD sind zwar unschön, aber berechtigt und stören nicht weiter.

Taste 2: Rauchwolke (Rune "Andauernder Nebel"): Immer noch DAS Kerntalent der DH-Defensive. Alternative wäre Schattenkraft mit "Schwermut"-Rune, aber ich bin trotzdem wieder bei Rauchwolke (SS), da Schattenkraft nicht aus verlangsamenden Effekten befreit und auch nicht die Aggro löscht. Dank SS schwenken die Gegner öfter mal auf den Templer um und bereits die wenigen Sekunden können über Sieg und Niederlage entscheiden. SS und Schattenkraft zusammen kommt übrigens nicht infrage, da sich beide zu teuer sind und sich gegenseitig die Disziplin wegnehmen.

Taste 3: Vorbereitung (Rune "Plan B"): Starker Skill, der nach wie vor perfekt mit SS/ Schattenkraft harmoniert. Durch die weggefallenen Salto-Kosten steht Vorbereitung diesen beiden Skills allein zur Verfügung und man kann sich sehr lange im Smoke halten. Plan B ist bei mir gestern sage und schreibe 3x hintereinander geprocct, scheint also keinen inneren CD zu haben. Besser gehts nicht. Alternative wäre "Kampferprobt" für Selfheal. Wie mans halt mag.

Taste 4: Gefährte ("Rune Frettchen"): "Wat los? Frettchen? Hat der einen an der Waffel, da gehört die Fledermaus rein!" Ja das könnte man wohl so sagen. ABER: Da ich mich ja für den Frostpfeil entschieden habe und der sehr billig in der Verwendung ist, brauche ich nicht zwingend die Fledermaus. Da nehm ich doch lieber die 10% mehr Gold der Frettchen mit. Ich habe den Templer auf Hassreg geskillt, das reicht völlig aus um ordentlich durchzuspammen. Bei Dia kann man evtl. umstellen, da ja dort der Begleiter wegfällt. Für Skills wie Splitterpfeil nimmt man selbstredend auch die Fledermaus.

Passive:

Bogenschießen: Gibt nette Boni, egal welche Waffe man verwendet. Für mich eines der passiven Kerntalente.

Ruhige Hand: Da ja im Idealfall kein Gegner an uns rankommen sollte und wir dank Frostpfeil seit 1.0.3 auch wieder einen dauerhaften Slow haben, kommen die 20% Zusatzschaden auf entfernte Gegner gerade recht.

Auslese: Pflicht bei Verwendung des Frostpfeils. Ohne Wenn und Aber. Er wird dadurch nicht so stark wie die ungefixten Nethertentakel, aber das muss auch gar nicht sein. Schöne Synergie der beiden Fähigkeiten - Verlangsamung hält Gegner fern und erhöht zugleich den Schaden auf diese. Wunderbar.

"Was, kein Scharfschütze? Da sieht ja der Schaden im Wertefenster jetzt kümmerlich aus. Ich will Scharfschütze!" Ich hab das Talent seit gestern wieder rausgenommen, ganz einfach weil ich finde dass die 3 genannten Talente die beste Synergie haben. Natürlich ist das kein Muss und wer nicht auf Scharfschütze verzichten mag baut das Talent halt ein. Die obigen 3 Fähigkeiten erhöhen allerdings direkt jedweden Schaden, während Scharfschütze "nur" die Chance erhöht, kritisch zu treffen. Und kritisch trifft man eigentlich eh oft genug. Entscheidet man sich jedoch gegen den Frostpfeil wird Scharfschütze gegen Auslese getauscht.


----------



## ego1899 (21. Juni 2012)

Joa sehr nett eigentlich, solltest das mal in nen richtigen Guide packen...

Von Todgeweiht - Tal des Todes hälst du nix? Klingt eigentlich nich nach viel mehr DMG aber das sind 12% bei denen ich mir denke das ich sie einfach liegen lassen würde, wenn ich das nich skille. Kostet ja auch so gut wie nix. 
Zumindestens bei Bossen auf jeden Fall ne Alternative... Mit den Begleitern kann ich mich nämlich irgendwie nich so ganz anfreunden, daher hab ich das dafür drinne...

Ansonsten sind unsere Skillungen ziemlich identisch... Hab bisher allerdings immer Durchdringender Pfeil gewählt bei Hungriger Pfeil...


----------



## Fremder123 (21. Juni 2012)

Durchdringender hatte ich auch recht lange. Bis ich irgendwann feststellte, dass die 35% von der Grundfähigkeit reichen um den Pfeil oft durchschlagen zu lassen. Und mit Verschlingender Pfeil macht es eben ordentlich bumm beim durchschlagen, da jeder Treffer danach 70% mehr Schaden macht. Und da kommt eine ganze Menge zusammen. Ebenso bei den Knochengeschossen, die ordentlich rocken. Mit der Durchdringungs-Rune gibts ja keinen Zusatzeffekt, sondern lediglich eine leicht erhöhte Chance auf Durchschlag. Darum nehm ich lieber die anderen Runen.

Todgeweiht kann man natürlich auch nehmen, klaro. Wenn ich keine/ nur wenig Nephalem-Buffs hab skill ich vor Bossen auch mal um. Nimmt man etwas anderes als den Frostpfeil, also etwa den Raketenwerfer (Splitterpfeil), sollte man Todgeweiht mit "Todfeind"-Rune eh zwingend einbauen für eine flüssigere Hassreg. Ich hingegen bin leidenschaftlicher WoW-Hunter-Spieler und freu mich darum eben auch hier über die putzigen Begleiter. Und grad durch die hohen 1.0.3-Reppkosten mag ich auf meine Frettchen nicht verzichten, auch bei Bossen nicht. Die Kleinen sind ja auch recht bissig und kritten für 7 - 10k Dmg, das reicht mir als Ersatz für Todgeweiht.^^ Fledermaus ist wie gesagt durch den Templer-Reg und den billigen Frostpfeil nicht nötig, also lieber mehr Gold.

Das macht einen eventuellen Guide für D3-Klassen eben so schwierig, weil es nicht DIE Skillung gibt, sondern x Möglichkeiten. Man kann nur Vorschläge bringen, was in den eigenen Augen gut ist und sich bewährt hat. Aber sobald man Skill A empfiehlt kommt wer angerannt und meint "Was ist denn mit Skill B? Ich find den toll.". Und das ist dann ja auch legitim. Trotzdem danke für das Lob.


----------



## ego1899 (21. Juni 2012)

Ja hab ich jetzt auch erst gemerkt das das ja immerhin noch 35% sind, ich hatte irgendwie 20 im Kopf. da sind die 15% mehr durch den Einsatz einer Runde wirklich nicht maßgebend... Hab jetzt auch Verschlingender Pfeil drin.
Die Knochengeschosse sind nix für mich, dafür habe ich einfach zu wenig Crit und Scharfschütze nutze ich auch nicht mehr. Das hatte ich als ich den Kugelblitz geslillt habe, aber da ich auch keine Krähenfüße mehr drin hab ist der Frostpfeil einfach besser wegen der Verlangsamung von 60%. Und da kommt man ja Ruhige Hand gar nicht vorbei.

Die Begleiter fallen mir in der Regel nie wirklich auf. Mich nervt es sogar immer ein wenig wenn ich zurück laufe weil ich nen Goldhaufen vergessen habe und die Frettchen ihn mir wegschnappen


----------



## Fremder123 (21. Juni 2012)

Es ist auch ratsam, zumindest mit meinem Equip (17k HP, 21k DpS unbuffed mit dem obigen Build), die Def nicht ganz zu vergessen. Ich hab jetzt zwischen 200 und 300 Resi je nach Widerstandsart bei 3,5k Rüstung und überleb mit meinem niedrigen Lifepool sogar mit voller Lebenskugel knapp die AoE-Ketten vom Butcher Inferno. Was ich gemerkt hab - Life on Hit ist wirklich nett. Hab 446 auf der Armbrust und das merkt man auf Dauer schon. Grad bei den vielen Damage Reflect-Mobs (sind das seit Mittwoch irgendwie mehr geworden?!) ist das sehr praktisch, um sich nicht gleich selbst die Lichter auszublasen.

Also Glaskanone wird nix mehr, da seh ich seit Mittwoch einfach keine Zukunft drin. Lieber bisschen Schaden zugunsten von Resi und Vita hergegeben, dafür kein Onehit mehr in A1 und 2. Spielt sich auch deutlich angenehmer, wenn man nicht Angst haben muss bei jedem Furz instant umzukippen. Also ich bin nach dem ersten Schock mittlerweile wieder guter Dinge, mir selbst macht der DH immer noch sehr viel Spaß und bleibt die persönliche Mainklasse.^^


----------



## ego1899 (21. Juni 2012)

Nee das is manchmal so schlimm... ^^
Hatte vor ca. einer Woche mal ne Phase da habe ich mich am Abend eingeloggt und irgendwann habe ich angefangen mitzuzählen. Da hatten von 10 Mobs ca. 7 "Unverwundbare Diener". Ich kam mir auch ein wenig veräppelt vor...

Ich hatte vorhin übrigens nen Rekord. Du hast von Vorbereitung gesprochen? 3x bei dir?
7x Hintereinander bis der erste CD kam 
Ich konnt´s kaum glauben


----------



## Fremder123 (21. Juni 2012)

Nicht übel, gute Sache. Ich glaub aber wir sagen das mal lieber nicht so laut. Sonst wird ruckzuck ein interner CD reingefixt. Der DH scheint das Lieblings-Nerfkind zu sein nach SS-Nerf und NT-Fix, da ist mit allem zu rechnen.


----------



## ego1899 (21. Juni 2012)

SS wurde auch genervt? Ich hab da irgendwie wohl einiges nich mitbekommen


----------



## Fremder123 (21. Juni 2012)

In den ersten Tagen nach Release. Gab wohl Möglichkeiten, nonstop durchzusmoken. Leider... gab.^^


----------



## Fremder123 (21. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Die Begleiter fallen mir in der Regel nie wirklich auf. Mich nervt es sogar immer ein wenig wenn ich zurück laufe weil ich nen Goldhaufen vergessen habe und die Frettchen ihn mir wegschnappen


Das ist ein schöner "Service", grad wenn das Gold in einer Giftwolke oder dergleichen liegt und man verpeilt reintappern würde.^^ Zudem hab ich meinen persönlichen Progress (also Akt 2+) noch ein wenig verschoben und farme gemütlich Akt 1 rauf und runter. Gibt trotz Reppkosten immer noch Gewinne je Session und Akt 1 ist bisher auch weit flüssiger zu spielen als Akt 2 und macht mir daher mehr Spaß. Ich habs nicht eilig Inferno zu clearen und lass mir alle Zeit der Welt. Und für die Farmruns sind die Frettchen halt ideal. Mehr Gold und es wird auch noch automatisch aufgesammelt.

Aber irgendwie hat Blizzard vergessen, vernünftige Droppraten für Ringe einzubauen. Meine DH hat immer noch 2 blaue Ringe mit Stufe 31 (!) angelegt, weil einfach nix droppen will. -.-


----------



## Fremder123 (22. Juni 2012)

3. Beitrag in Folge.

Da ich trotz Mittelmaß-Equip doch ein wenig Lust auf dicke Zahlen verspüre, hab ich grad mal bisschen rumgetüftelt und werd heut Abend mal folgenden Damage-Build testen: http://eu.battle.net...dXVh!gYV!ccYZcZ

Die Bola und der Splitterpfeil sind auf Maximalschaden getrimmt. Dürfte ordentlich reinhauen. Bei den Passiva "Grenadier" mit eingebaut, da das die Kosten des Splitterpfeils auf 40 drückt. Immer noch unverschämt teuer, aber wenigstens etwas niedriger als ohne und Splitterpfeil macht ja ordentlich Bumm. Mit dem Build wird natürlich auch die Fledermaus wieder Pflicht und die Frettchen bleiben in ihrem Bau. Einziger Nachteil: kein Slow mehr. Dafür harter Dämätsch. Darum überleg ich, als Alternative zu "Ruhige Hand" lieber "Scharfschütze" wieder einzubauen, da grad in Dungeons hier und da mal ein Gegner unter 10 Meter rankommen wird (grad Blocker, die seit Mittwoch pervers ihre Mauern spammen).

Mal schauen wie sich das spielt und ob ich schreiend zum Frostpfeil zurückgehe (hab mich erstaunlich schnell an den gewöhnt). Meld mich dazu dann sicher am späteren Abend. Auf jeden Fall hat Blizz bei mir sein Ziel mit dem NT-Fix/ -Nerf erreicht... seit Mittwoch bin ich wieder gewillt, rumzuprobieren.^^


----------



## skyline930 (23. Juni 2012)

Ruhige Hand würde ich getrost wegschmeißen. Noch eine Idee von mir: Splitterpfeil + Raketensplitter, Ballistik statt Ruhige Hand?

200 + 3*175*1.5 = 987,5% für 40 Hatred auf 4 Gegner. Ich denke gerade für Glasscannon-Crit Build ist das durchaus attraktiv. 2 massive Hits mit 2h xbow +50% Critdamage + Sockel Critdamage + ggfs. Item Critdamage, könnte SEHR hart reinhauen.


----------



## Fremder123 (25. Juni 2012)

So, hab meine o.g. Skillungsvariante mal getestet. Also es kracht und knallt formidabel, das gleich vorweg.^^ Dank Scharfschütze kommen auch garantierte Splitterpfeil-Krits bei Kampfbeginn zustande und es steht eigentlich nix mehr als ein paar Sekunden.

Aber irgendwie rockt es nicht. Es kommt kein flüssiges Spiel zustande. Man ist ständig ooh (out of hate) und muss pumpen. Der Splitterpfeil macht zwar soviel Schaden dass spammen oft gar nicht nötig ist, aber trotzdem fühlt es sich unrund an. Kann natürlich auch primär sein, weil ich spammen durch den günstigen Elementarpfeil (ob NT oder Frostpfeil ist ja wurscht) mittlerweile gewohnt bin und man sich an den Splitterpfeil gewöhnt. Aber vom Bolaschuss würd ich generell gleich wieder abraten. Hab den Nachteil gemerkt bei einer Champ-Gruppe mit dem Attribut Abschirmend. Zu gut 90% der Zeit ging die Explosion der Bolas in die Schilde der Gegner, weil der Schuss ja verzögert auslöst und man somit nicht gezielt zwischen den Schilden Schaden machen kann. WENN die Bola mal trifft ist der Schaden enorm, grad für einen Fokus-Regg, aber trotzdem bin ich wieder weg davon.

Es bleibt also vorerst bei http://eu.battle.net...dXVh!TcV!YZYZcY Allerdings mit testweise Scharfschütze statt Ruhige Hand. Falls ich mal wieder eine andere Variante probiere meld ich mich.


----------



## skyline930 (27. Juni 2012)

Ich hab einen Explosives-Build ausprobiert: http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/calculator/demon-hunter#UPXVlh!hVg!bZZcZZ

Ich denke falls man komplett overgeared ist, ist das hier der mit Abstand stärkste Nuke-Build. (bei 100% Critschaden macht der Splitterpfeil PRO HIT 80K) 
Falls man in Inferno nur startet, ist er sehr schlecht. Gegen Raregruppen hat man keine Chance. Ich komm mit diesem Build gegen Rares gar nicht weiter, 22,6k DPS, 2800 Armor, ~50AR, 34k HP.
Zurück zum Frostpfeil würd ich mal sagen..


----------



## Deathstyle (27. Juni 2012)

Bei dem Build fehlt dir halt nen Tank oder der Schaden um wirklich alles zu töten bevor es an dich ran kommt.
Ich bin mit dem Build hier direkt aus Hölle (nur mit neuer Waffe) durch Akt 1 und bis mitte Akt 2 gerannt. http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/calculator/demon-hunter#aPYVXh!TYV!cYZcaZ

Weiter bin ich dann erstmal nicht weil mit dem Equip aus Hölle nerven die melees von den Schlangen einen nur.

/edit
Bei der Fledermaus und der Vorbereitung bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher. Vorbereitung brauche ich in der Regel nur bei Gegnern mit Reflect und die Fledermaus.. mhn naja die macht ihren Job, aber da gibts einfach viele Alternativen.


----------



## Fremder123 (28. Juni 2012)

Bei Verwendung des Splitterpfeils ist die Fledermaus schon gar nicht übel. Zusammen mit dem Templer-Talent, was Ressourcen regeneriert, sind das allein schon 4 Hass pro Sekunde, ohne was zu machen. Mir persönlich ist aber wie gesagt die Spielweise mit dem Splitterpfeil irgendwie zu unrund, auch wenn das Ding brachialen Schaden macht. Wahrscheinlich, weil ich einfach das spammen so gewohnt bin. Also mein Fehler. Werd mich bei Gelegenheit mal bisschen näher mit befassen. Gestern allerdings trotzdem mal wieder rumprobiert. Der Frostpfeil ist zwar effektiv in Schaden und Slow, aber irgendwie auf Dauer auch irgendwie langweilig. Also dachte ich "Back to the Roots" und hab mal wieder die anderen Runen herangezogen. Elementarpfeil sollte bleiben, da ich mich an das spammen gewöhnt hab und das gut finde. Ich bleib dabei, Nethertentakel sind und bleiben Mist seit 1.0.3, da kommt gefühlt überhaupt kein Dmg mehr an, grad wenn man in einer Gruppe spielt. Macht so keinen Spaß.

Also weg damit und mal die andere Alternative erprobt, Kugelblitz. Und ich war/ bin tatsächlich begeistert. Die Rune ist ja recht verschrien, sie würde kaum Schaden machen etc. Also ich kann das nicht bestätigen. Der Schaden kommt zwar nicht (wie generell nichts) an die Nethertentakel pre 1.0.3 heran, aber die Blitzwolken tun ihren Dienst und durch die Vielzahl der Blitze krittet es angenehm oft. Sie sehen aus wie die Tentakelwolken, nur halt in blau. Da sie unter Strom stehen erzeugen sie auch so ein "Hochspannungs-Brummen", klingt mit guten Kopfhörern richtig nett und eindrucksvoll. Die Wolken dümpeln langsam Richtung Gegner und verschießen dabei Blitze. Diese haben, und das ist auch einer der größten Vorteile der Rune, eine enorme Reichweite und grillen Gegner über den halben Bildschirm. Ein einzelner Blitz macht nicht allzu viel Schaden (kritisch zwischen 24k und 45k), aber das wird ausgeglichen durch die pure Masse an Blitzen, welche nach und nach aus der Wolke schießen. Dadurch hat man einige große (gelbe) und viele viele kleinere weiße Zahlen, welche in der Gesamtheit ordentlich reinhauen. Ich bin derzeit im ersten Drittel von Akt 2 unterwegs und die Dinger schmelzen alles weg, was sich schon am Bildrand bewegt. Praktisch grad gegen die ekelhaften Wespen, welche ständig in Bewegung sind und ihre kleine giftige Brut verschießen. Bisher sind auch sämtliche Championpacks kein Problem.

Andere Skills machen das zwar auch, aber bei den Kugelblitzen kommt das altbekannte "Nethertentakel pre 1.0.3-Feeling" auf. Bosse sollten für die maximale Effektivität eine möglichst große Hitbox haben, damit die Blitze mehrfach treffen können. Am Butcher getestet und dessen Lebensbalken schmolz beeindruckend schnell dahin, schneller als mit dem Frostpfeil. So schnell, dass der Kampf unter einer Minute beendet war und ich sämtliche Erfolge kompletieren konnte. Der Splitterpfeil macht das vielleicht noch schneller, aber sobald sich ein Gegner bewegt ist das Risiko dass man vorbeiballert oder im Fall der Kugelbombe diese daneben kullert. Der Vorteil der Kugelblitze ist halt, dass auch bei Bewegung der Schaden nicht komplett einbricht, weil ein paar Blitze immer noch im Vorbeifliegen treffen.

Ob ich die Rune lange nutzen werde, weiß ich noch nicht. Auf jeden Fall macht sie - zumindest mir - momentan einen Heidenspaß, also probierts zwischendurch ruhig mal aus.

Ach, was ich noch vergessen habe: Für alle, die wie ich mit etwas Life on Hit spielen, ist die Kugelblitz-Rune geradezu eine Offenbarung. Da ja ständig etliche Blitze rumfliegen und JEDER LoH auslöst, hat man teils eine passive Selbstheilung wie ein Mönch. Gerade gegen Schaden reflektieren äußerst hilfreich, selbst wenn SS grad nicht bereit ist und erspart so manchen Heiltrank.


----------



## ego1899 (30. Juni 2012)

Ach Deathstyle hat sowieso keine Ahnung, einfach ignorieren! 

Ja den Kugelblitz habe ich ja schon vor ner ganzen Weile erwähnt. Also soweit ich weiß hat der Nerf (Gegner können nur noch 1x getroffen werden) auch wirklich nur die Tentakel betroffen. Ich meine der Kugelblitz müsste immer noch mehrfach treffen.
Aber man muss sagen der Tentakelnerf is wirklich schon ziemlich hirnrissig. Dadurch ist das langsame fliegen der Wolken auch total sinnlos geworden...


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Juni 2012)

Der Kugelblitz ist ja auch so gedacht das er langsam am Gegner vorbei fliegt und in gleichbleibender Frequenz um sich blitzt. Aber leider macht er einfach keinen Schaden - bei vielen Gegnern ist er geil, bei wenig eher nicht so.

Ich bin mir zur Zeit bei den Knochengeschossen noch nicht ganz sicher, man braucht halt genug Kritische Trefferchance damit er effektiv wird und nach Möglichkeit sollte man auch schon soviel haben das man auf Scharschütze scheißen kann.


----------



## wolfracht (1. Juli 2012)

Der Kugelblitz trifft halt auch nur maximal zwei Mal für jeweils 75% Waffenschaden.. also ich weiß nicht was ihr habt, ich find die Nethertentakel immernoch mit am Besten.


----------



## ellwood (1. Juli 2012)

Teste mom den Elementarpfeil mit dem Stun bei kritischen Treffern, in der Mainhand schlummert ein 1h-Crossbow mit kritischem Trefferschaden undon der Offhand entweder ein Schild (bin was am Testen) oder ein K&#5913125;r mit 8,5% Krit und dadurch habe ich im Endeffekt ca. 80k dps mit SS und 50% Krit ohne SS und da stunned man gerne eine Elite zu Tode, hab damit in Akt 1 Inferno erste Testruns gemacht und gehe testweise nach Akt 2 Inf. 
Beim Questen in Akt 3 nehm ich mom die Stachelfalle mit Streuung, geht auch ganz gut


----------



## Fremder123 (2. Juli 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Der Kugelblitz ist ja auch so gedacht das er langsam am Gegner vorbei fliegt und in gleichbleibender Frequenz um sich blitzt. Aber leider macht er einfach keinen Schaden - bei vielen Gegnern ist er geil, bei wenig eher nicht so.


Also "keinen Schaden" finde ich wie gesagt nicht. In A1 und 2 komm ich gut damit zurecht, wie es später aussieht wird sich zeigen. Probiere ja eh gern rum.



Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich bin mir zur Zeit bei den Knochengeschossen noch nicht ganz sicher


Ich nutze nach wie vor die Rune Verschlingender Pfeil. Da der Pfeil auch mehrfach durchschlagen kann und sich die 70% mehr Schaden summieren, kommen da mit etwas Glück enorme Schadensspitzen zusammen (gestern rund 113.000 beobachtet als bisher höchsten und da geht sicher noch mehr). Und das bei einer Hassreg-Fähigkeit. Find ich stärker als Knochengeschosse.



wolfracht schrieb:


> also ich weiß nicht was ihr habt, ich find die Nethertentakel immernoch mit am Besten.


Die Dinger sind einfach ätzend geworden. Sie fliegen so lahm wie vorher, haben aber nahezu keine Streuung (wie etwa die Kugelblitze) und durch die Einfach-Treffer mittlerweile auch enttäuschend wenig Schaden. Also wenn es dicke schleichende Pummel-Wolken sein sollen, dann zumindest bei mir lieber der Kugelblitz. Oder der Frostpfeil, macht denselben bzw. mehr Schaden wie die Tentakel, springt aber flexibel auf Gegner, auch die abseits stehen.


----------



## ego1899 (2. Juli 2012)

Und der Kugelblitz macht auch rein optisch mehr her 

Deathstyle geht halt auch nur auf Crit, daher hauen bei ihm die Knochengeschosse auch wesentlich mehr rein... Ich hab da lieber konstanten Schaden. Wobei man bei einer sehr hohen Critchance ja auch von einer gewissen Konstanz sprechen kann. Ich hab irgendwie immer noch meine Standartcritchance von 5% weil ich einfach nie entsprechende Items finde bzw leisten kann


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Juli 2012)

Right, ich komme um das Knochengeschoss auch eigentlich nicht herum - ich benutze meinen Hass ja ausschließlich für Bosse und daher bin ich sehr darauf angewiesen einen 'Linksklick' mit viel impact und ae zu benutzen, lediglich der Ausweichschuss gefiel mir mit der 3er Rune noch.. aber naja so geil ist er halt eben doch nicht.

Der Kugelblitz macht auch in Akt 3 noch sinn, ich bin eben nur kein Fan.


----------

